# i5 4670k vs i5 3570k vs i5 2500k



## jonathan1107 (Apr 6, 2014)

I'm with a friend, and we're tryin to determine which CPU would be best for his setup.

He's gonna be using (most likely) an ASUS gtx 770 graphics card (or possibly gtx 760, or even 670)
His main activity will be gaming (and most likely online gaming)...
I'm leaning towards the 3570k because it seems to be a bit more power efficient. What are your thoughts?

I need advice on which CPU to pick to go along with his GPU and which MOBO to pick as well.

He's shooting for a 900$ budget for his PC build, take that in consideration as well


----------



## erocker (Apr 6, 2014)

4670K is faster. Will last longer. 3570K isn't as fast as the 4670K. 2500K isn't as fast as the 3570K. Set aside money for the motherboard, build the rest of the machine, total up the price of the parts and buy whatever CPU you can afford with the money you have left over. Buy the best CPU possible with the money you have.

As far as what mobo to buy, if you're not overclocking, get something cheap.


----------



## Vario (Apr 6, 2014)

4670k has better motherboards, faster ram options.  Its getting harder to find 1155 boards now that Ivy is obsolete.


----------



## Devon68 (Apr 6, 2014)

Maybe something like this:
http://pcpartpicker.com/p/3n8FR


----------



## cantoncobaltsssc (Apr 7, 2014)

4670k without a doubt. I just put one in my dad's machine I just built for him with stock speeds & stock cooler and it's performs exceptionally well.


----------



## Covert_Death (Apr 9, 2014)

4670k hands down, just swapped over and am running 4.6Ghz on 1.200 Volts and LOW temps. great CPU with GREAT headroom and the MoBos are 10x better than what you will see for 3570k. also 1150 should be supported next gen so if the 5770k or whatever is an absolute beast you can sell the old and swap in the new


----------



## True Christian (Apr 17, 2014)

There's not much difference between my i5 2500K (Sandy Bridge) and an i5 4670K (Haswell) in GAMING but an i5 4670K will help with stuff like 3D rendering, video transcoding and the like. You'll have a bit more memory bandwidth as well. My i5 2500K at 4.7GHz trounces a stock i5 4670K and the 4670K doesn't overclock as well. The only viable upgrade for me is a 6-core i7-4930?K.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Apr 17, 2014)

True Christian said:


> There's not much difference between my i5 2500K (Sandy Bridge) and an i5 4670K (Haswell) in GAMING but an i5 4670K will help with stuff like 3D rendering, video transcoding and the like. You'll have a bit more memory bandwidth as well. My i5 2500K at 4.7GHz trounces a stock i5 4670K and the 4670K doesn't overclock as well. The only viable upgrade for me is a 6-core i7-4930?K.



This. There really is not much difference between a 2500k and a 4650k. The 3570k is about 10% faster than the 2500k, and the 4670k is only about 7-8% faster than the 3570k. Add the fact that generally, the 2500k and 3570k are better over-clockers, there really isn't much difference between the three i5 CPUs. Get whichever one you find the best deal on.


----------



## neliz (Apr 17, 2014)

performance wise, there isn't much difference in games, but 4670K will last you a bit longer as you are on a socket that will be available this year as well. The absolute better choice is the 3570K (faster in gaming.)

to see results, check this review:
http://www.ocaholic.ch/modules/smartsection/item.php?page=0&itemid=1158

the _shocking_ Performance Index:
http://www.ocaholic.ch/modules/smartsection/item.php?itemid=1158&page=13

If you're gaming with decent settings (i.e. maxing out your GPU) there is about 2-3% performance difference between a 2500K and 4670K.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 17, 2014)

I say if you can get the 2500K cheap enough (second hand market) then go for that since it will OC quite well and run cooler than the Ivy/HW chips


----------

